# Island - Sudavik



## Nordberg100 (21. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

Ende Mai 2009 ist es nun endlich soweit - es geht nach Sudavik.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Da mein Kollege und ich zwar über reichlich Norwegenerfahrung verfügen, ist Island aber absolutes Neuland für uns.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir speziell über Sudavik einige Tipps und Tricks verraten könntet. Da man ja bedingt durch die Anreise per Flugzeug nur eine begrenzte Menge an Gepäck mitnehmen darf, muss man ja bei der Auswahl des Gerätes und Köder etwas sparsamer sein.

Wieviele Ruten und in welcher Klasse sind sinnvoll?

Welche (Multi, Stationär) und wieviele Rollen haltet ihr für geeignet? Wie sollten diese bespult sein?

Welche Köder, wieviel Gramm und in welchen Farben werden von euch bevorzugt? (kein besonderer Zielfisch)


Ich freue mich über eure Antworten. Haut in die Tasten Jungs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Weiterhin Petri-Heil wünscht euch,


Norbert


----------



## shorty 38 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo, Du brauchst dort zwei Ruten. Die erste sollte in der 30 - 50 lbs Klasse liegen (z.B. Shimano Beastmaster) mit entsprechender großen Multirolle (25er - 30er geflochten). Die zweite Rute sollte eine Pilkrute der 300 gr. Klasse sein mit entsprechen großer Stationärrolle (20er - 25er geflochten). Köder sollten in der Größe xxxl benutzt werden. Storm oder Giantjighats mit Gummifisch ab 25 Zentimetern aufwärts. Bergmannpilker in Silber oder selbstleuchtend in 300 und in 500 gr. Ferner kräftige Wirbel (Sövig) und für des Naturköderfischen Wallerhaken ab 6/0 aufwärts. Bleigewichte bis mindestens 500 gr. In Sudavik gibt es auch die Möglichkeit sich mit Angelzubehör einzudecken. Viel Spaß und last noch ein paar Fische drin, damit wir im Juni in Sudareyri zuschlagen können. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo, habe leider erst heute die neue Kutter und Küste Nr. 27 in die Finger bekommen. In dieser Zeitschrift steht ab Seite 51 reichlich über Island drin. Es wird von dem "beliebtesten Angelreiseveranstallter Deutschlands" die Reviere, das Gerät, die genauen Plätze und das Umfeld beschrieben. Ferner findest Du hier im Board mit der Suchmaschine etliche Reiseberichte und Gerätebeschreibungen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Nordberg100 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Shorty 38,

unsere "Bibel", die K & K hab ich mir heute auch besorgt. Klasse Berichte!

Dir danke ich ganz besonders für deine Mühe und die prompte Antwort.

Viel Spaß in Island im nächsten Jahr und gaaaaanz dicke Fische wünscht dir,


Nordberg100


----------



## Alex74E (24. August 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Nordberg100,

ich war Ende Mai diesen Jahres in Flateiry.

Zum Thema Gepäck gibt es einiges zu beachten:

Beim Hinflug hast Du 35Kg Freigepäck zzgl. Handgepäck, beim Rückflug sind es 40Kg. Zu beachten dabei ist, dass die 16Kg Fisch auch in den 40Kg Freigepäck beinhaltet sind. So musst Du dein Gepäck irgendwie auf 24Kg ( inklusive Ruten,Rollen und Pilker) trimmen.

Rute, Rolle und Pilker:

Eine 30 lbs Rute ist für Dorsch, Köhler und Steinbeißer (Hauptfische) ausreichend. Pro Boot (5 Mann) hatten wir 6 Ruten. Eine 50 lbs Rute brauchst du eigentlich nur für das Fischen auf Butt.
Zusätzlich für das Angeln vom Hafen aus kannst Du noch eine Rute mit ca. 80 g Wg mit Stationärrolle mitnehmen, 1-2 Ruten pro Team reichen aus.
Die Pilker sollten zwischen 300 und 500 g schwer sein, Form und Farbe ist zweitrangig. Beifänger - höchstens einen, Farbe egal.
Gummifisch kann man, muss man aber nicht haben. Jigheads sind eh sauteuer.

Meine Ausrüstung:

Rute:  Penn Millenium Boat 2,10 m 30lbs
Rolle:  Abu Garcia ambassadeur 10000
Pilker: An Pilkern hatte ich 7 Kg dabei, benutzt hatte ich 3 verschiedene, verloren habe ich keinen. Hinzu kommen noch Ersatzhaken, Vorfächer und Steinbeißermontagen.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir mit diesem Beitrag etwas behilflich sein.

Petri


----------



## Nordberg100 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Alex,

vielen Dank für deine Infos. Ich glaub dann bin ich ganz gut vom Material her aufgestellt.


Gruß
Nordberg100


----------



## Ralf1801 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Nordberg 100, 
komme gerade aus Sudavik und hatte eine tolle Fischrei auf Dorsch. Ich hatte eine Jig-One von Gamakatsu (Spro) im Gepäck mit einem WG von 80-150g. Das Ding ist einteilig 2m Länge. Gewicht 295g. Dorsche bis 35 Pfund no problem. Multi von Accurate Boss 270. Absolutes Hammergespann. Hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Wenn Du auf das offene Meer rausfährst kann die Drift und Strömung so stark sein, dass bei Tiefen zwischen 50-100 Meter (hinter Nesid) 500g Pilker nicht reichen. Ich würde 300-600g "Bergmann" mitnehmen. Drillingergegen größere Greifer tauschen und große Sprengringe montieren. Dann klappt's auch mit den Dicken.
Grüße, Ralf Andree


----------



## Nordberg100 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Ralf#h

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Aus den ganzen Antworten und Berichten konnte ich folgendes schließen:

Eigentlich ist alles wie in Norge  - nur viel GRÖSSER|bigeyes


P.S. Vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Infos, die wir im Vorfeld auf unsere Buchung schon von Euch erhalten haben#6


Gruß
Nordberg100


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. September 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Jo, 

die Erfahrung habe ich sowohl in Sudavik 2006 aber auch in Sudureyri 2007 gemacht, wenn man nämlich aus den Fjords hinausfährt, kann der Wind und damit die Drift so sehr zunehmen, dass die 500 Gramm-Pilker (ich hatte auch Bergmann !) kaum noch runterkommen, vor allem, wenn im Mittelwasser ein dicker Seelachsschwarm schwimmt.

Die (mittleren) Junx im Schwarm versuchen dann schon, den Pilker zu ergattern und und knallen in den 10/0-Drilling ´rein, so dass man kaum an die großen Dorsche kommt, die unter dem Schwarm stehen. Im Klartext: Der Pilker muss so groß sein, dass man rasend schnell durch den Schwarm und damit an die Dickdorsche kommt......

Das nächste und damit eigentlich  erste Problem ist jedoch, dass man nicht sehr viele solcher großen Pilks mit auf die Reise nehmen kann, weil Übergepäck mit 11 EURO pro Kilo "honoriert" wird!

Aber meistens lassen die Vorgänger ihre Pilks im Schrank und reisen ohne ab! Einige "Kameraden" versuchen dann noch, diese Pilks an die Neuankömmlinge zu verhökern........auch schon erlebt und hier beschrieben!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## katerxxx (10. November 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Boardies,

war Island, Sudureyri, flateyri oder Sudavik dieses Jahr so mies oder mit schlecht Wetter  begütert, dass hierkeiner was schreibt? Ich versteh´das nich´!

katerxxx 

Sudureyri 2007


----------



## Nordberg100 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Boardies,#h

eine Frage hab ich an Euch Island-Spezies dann doch noch:

Hat einer von euch mit Riesentwistern (ab 30cm) gefischt? Wenn ja, wo habt ihr sie her. Ich durchforste schon seit geraumer Zeit das www. inkl. der Partnershops, aber so wirklich war da noch nichts dabei#c
. Also - wer Adressen hat immer her damit. Ich freu' mich auf eure Antworten.

Tight Lines wünscht euch
Norbert


----------



## shorty 38 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Nordberg, ich habe meine Riesentwister bei Fish and Fun in Hannover Hemmingen gekauft. Thomas führt diese Twister in Japanrot und Grün/Fluo(selbstleuchtend). Habe dieses Jahr im Sommer mit diesen Twistern in Sudureyri gefisch. War erst skeptisch, wurde aber nach meiner dritten Pilkbewegung mit einem Dorsch von 11 Kg belohnt. Aber auch kleinere haben diesen Köder regelmäßig genommen. www.fishundfun.de . Gruß Shorty


----------



## Nordberg100 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Danke Shorty,

der Laden in Hannover ist sicherlich eine Alternative und so weit weg ja nun auch nicht. Sieht auch ganz gut sortiert aus - was ich da so online sehen konnte.

Hast Du Fotos und einen Bericht über deinen Urlaub in Sudureyri hier ins Board gestellt?


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## shorty 38 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Norbert, mein Bericht findest Du ein paar Seiten zurück unter Reisebericht Flateryi. Leider nur ein Bericht ohne Fotos. Fotos werde ich im Winter, wenn ich Zeit habe einstellen. Gruß Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Island - Sudavik*

Hallo Norbert, der Bericht ist wieder auf der ersten Seite. Gruß Stefan


----------

